# Need some help, getting desperate



## powercage (Oct 2, 2013)

This is going to sound bad, but here we go. I'm kind of at the end of the rope with my hedgehog.

Ive had her for about 2 years now. Up until a few weeks ago, I have spent 45 min to an hour or more with her every night. Handling her with my hands, letting her sleep on me in a snuggle pouch etc.

I've gotten her toys, toilet paper tubes, ping pong balls, you name it to make her happy. Ive tried to give her treats such as the meal worms and things from the list of hedgie approved foods. She doesnt like any of it, doesnt like anything.

If Im super quiet, she will eventually calm down and sleep on me as long as I dont move.


Other than that, she is completely unpleasant to be around. She hisses and pops at everyone and everything. The only thing she even remotely seems to enjoy is tearing up my carpet.

At this point, she just seems happier for me to leave her in her cage and never interact with her.


After all this time and all of this attention and patience. Im pretty much reserved to the fact that leaving her in her cage to do her own thing is best. If anything, she has gotten worse as the years have gone by.




If anyone has any thoughts on the matter I'd love to hear it because Im at the point of giving up.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Honestly, it sounds like you have a hedgehog. Some never really warm up to us the way we often hope they will. Have a look at this sticky. Hopefully it'll at least help you feel less alone and frustrated.

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...lity-behaviour/10-behaviour-expectations.html

I would keep taking her out nightly and letting her sleep on you. If you're doing homework, watching TV, playing video games, or anything like that, let her sit in your lap in her snuggle sack and just chill with you. That seems to be one of their favorite things to do with people. And don't take it personally if she hisses and pops. That's just part of what it means to be a hedgehog .


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Well, yes, frankly it does sound bad. But we've acknowledged it so now lets see what we can do to move forward.

I think the big thing to decide right now is what you intend to do. Are you going to keep her for the remainder of her life? Or do you feel it would be better to find her a new home?

If you plan on keeping her, you have to go back to daily handling. You can't just leave her cooped up in her cage 24/7. The cage needs cleaned, nails need clipped, she needs to be checked over her injuries and signs of illness so she can receive proper care. If you don't handle her, you can't do those things. So no, it's in no way "best" for her to be left alone. 

There's no shame in realizing a particular pet is not right for you and finding the right home to care for them. If you decide she'd be better off with someone else, I would contact the Hedgehog Welfare Society so they can get your girl to the right home.

In the meantime, lets examine your routine. When do you normally take her out for bonding? What are the normal activities? Do you have the lights on when she's out? Are there loud noises? Other pets? Children? Do you have one of those plug in things that are supposed to make a high pitched sound to drive away rodents? Have you taken her to the vet to insure there's not a physical problem that may be affecting her personality?


----------



## powercage (Oct 2, 2013)

shinydistraction said:


> Well, yes, frankly it does sound bad. But we've acknowledged it so now lets see what we can do to move forward.
> 
> I think the big thing to decide right now is what you intend to do. Are you going to keep her for the remainder of her life? Or do you feel it would be better to find her a new home?
> 
> ...


She's been to the vet. She's fine. I plan on keeping her as I dont believe in abandoning an animal. The routine she has is more comforting than something new. She never bites or shows real fear. I dont believe she'd be better off somewhere else, as I dont think it's me personally she dislikes. She just doesnt like being handled by humans.

I take her out at 7pm every night or so. Normal activities are nothing, she doesnt like any activities. She runs on her wheel during the night.

Lights are dim, no loud noises, no chil;dren or other pets. No plug ins.

This is literally just her personality.


----------



## powercage (Oct 2, 2013)

she does seem to like her tummy rubbed if I start rubbing and continue slow and gentle until she stops protesting, kind of lays back and doesnt protest after a few minutes if it's quiet


----------



## powercage (Oct 2, 2013)

Im wondering if she'd just be happier if I leave her alone. Obviously I still clean the cage and such.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

In two years you've never taken her to a vet?


----------



## powercage (Oct 2, 2013)

octopushedge said:


> In two years you've never taken her to a vet?


Ive already stated I take her to the vet. Im not abandoning taking care of her.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I wonder if maybe 7pm is just simply a bit too early for her? I don't normally wake my girl up until about 9 or 10 at night. 

Do you have her sitting on your lap when she's out? Do you cover her up with a blanket? Is it possible she may prefer to explore? Have you tried setting up a play pen or a hedgehog proof room for her to run around in? 

If she's letting you rub her belly, then she probably trusts you more than you may realize. It honestly just sounds like you own a hedgehog. They are defensive, anti social little creatures. They seldom are affectionate in the way other pets are. Sometimes you just have to appreciate something for what it is.


----------



## powercage (Oct 2, 2013)

shinydistraction said:


> I wonder if maybe 7pm is just simply a bit too early for her? I don't normally wake my girl up until about 9 or 10 at night.
> 
> Do you have her sitting on your lap when she's out? Do you cover her up with a blanket? Is it possible she may prefer to explore? Have you tried setting up a play pen or a hedgehog proof room for her to run around in?
> 
> If she's letting you rub her belly, then she probably trusts you more than you may realize. It honestly just sounds like you own a hedgehog. They are defensive, anti social little creatures. They seldom are affectionate in the way other pets are. Sometimes you just have to appreciate something for what it is.


she does not want to explore at all. 7 may be too early.

I have her in her snuggle pouch or in my lap. She seems to prefer being covered

Maybe you are right. I mean she has never bitten me aggressively, even when Im bathing her or clipping her nails...she just kind of hisses and clicks at me.

More of a warning that she doesnt like it than a form of aggression. I just always feel like Im making her unhappy.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

It sounds to me like you're doing a good job with her. Just keep spending time with her and doing her normal cage and grooming maintenance. Definitely try getting her up a bit later and see if that helps. You can also try playing with her on the floor in a secure room in the dark. My hedgie loves playing in the dark. I have my phone on as a dim source of light so I can see and that's all.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Whoops, sorry OP. I completely misread your post and thought you said she's never been to a vet.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm curious...Does she quill up & get poky when she's hissing & clicking at you? Or does she stay relatively calm except for making lots of noise? The reason I ask is my friend recently had a rescue hedgie that was a huge diva. If you tried to touch her, pick her up, handle her almost at all, she'd be huffing, clicking popping, etc. She'd huff and pop so hard she'd jump into the air and sometimes end up an inch or so away from where she was. But with all of this...her quills stayed flat. We concluded that she was just a huge poser drama queen that liked making lots of noise but wasn't _really_ angry. :lol:

I'm wondering if with all of her noise & fuss, if it's just meant to be communication. Not necessarily "Hey, I hate you, leave me alone forever", but just little hedgie complaints about movement & having sleep disturbed?

I agree with the others that she does just sound like a hedgehog. Just a talkative hedgie!  It can be discouraging, especially when it's not exactly what you were expecting, but I don't think it sounds all bad. I'm glad that you're still willing to keep her for the rest of her life & continue providing good care for her. Even if it doesn't seem like it, she will and does appreciate that, and we do as well, on her behalf. Hang in there, and hopefully getting up a bit later might help her be a little less fussy at you.


----------



## powercage (Oct 2, 2013)

Lilysmommy said:


> I'm curious...Does she quill up & get poky when she's hissing & clicking at you? Or does she stay relatively calm except for making lots of noise? The reason I ask is my friend recently had a rescue hedgie that was a huge diva. If you tried to touch her, pick her up, handle her almost at all, she'd be huffing, clicking popping, etc. She'd huff and pop so hard she'd jump into the air and sometimes end up an inch or so away from where she was. But with all of this...her quills stayed flat. We concluded that she was just a huge poser drama queen that liked making lots of noise but wasn't _really_ angry. :lol:
> 
> I'm wondering if with all of her noise & fuss, if it's just meant to be communication. Not necessarily "Hey, I hate you, leave me alone forever", but just little hedgie complaints about movement & having sleep disturbed?
> 
> I agree with the others that she does just sound like a hedgehog. Just a talkative hedgie!  It can be discouraging, especially when it's not exactly what you were expecting, but I don't think it sounds all bad. I'm glad that you're still willing to keep her for the rest of her life & continue providing good care for her. Even if it doesn't seem like it, she will and does appreciate that, and we do as well, on her behalf. Hang in there, and hopefully getting up a bit later might help her be a little less fussy at you.


she quills up

she eventually calms down and lets her quills drop if I stay quiet (even if I rub her, which she allows after a while). She doesnt seem to like me rubbing her back, although she doesnt protest after a while.

She does actually seems to enjoy me rubbing her stomach.

If she's just gotten a bath, she doesnt seem bothered by anything. Quills are down, she doesnt ball up or hiss. Its like the fear of death by drowning snaps her out of that spiral.


----------



## powercage (Oct 2, 2013)

Bit of an update, staying patient.

Things actually seem to be a bit worse. She's gotten into the habit of clicking and popping for an hour straight at me when I take her out at night.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

When was she last at the vet? (I skimmed over the previous posts, but didn't see, sorry if I missed a mention!) To be honest, it might not hurt to take her in for a thorough check up, especially if she's getting worse. 

Is there any break at all in the popping & clicking? Does she do it more in response to anything in particular (such as touching her or touching a particular spot)?

Are you positive your clothes/you don't smell like anything strange, other animals, etc.? 

Kind of a weird one, but any chance there are any electronic rodent deterrents in the area? It's been suggested before as a possible cause of distress, though I don't know how likely it is.


----------



## powercage (Oct 2, 2013)

Lilysmommy said:


> When was she last at the vet? (I skimmed over the previous posts, but didn't see, sorry if I missed a mention!) To be honest, it might not hurt to take her in for a thorough check up, especially if she's getting worse.
> 
> Is there any break at all in the popping & clicking? Does she do it more in response to anything in particular (such as touching her or touching a particular spot)?
> 
> ...


Last vet appointment was about 2 months ago

Moving, touching her, coughing, making noise, stiff breeze....all set her off.

no rodent deterrents

She has another vet appointment set for 1 month from now.


----------



## Slava (May 29, 2015)

yea my hedgie is very sensitive to movement too. when he rests in my lap if I even move my hand he's gonna huff. he lets me pet him a bit though.. 

have you tried holding her more? my Floyd is very jumpy when you touch him but as soon as I pick him up I can pet him all day long. he knows my smell and voice and knows there is no danger, plus he can't jump if he's in my hands(he knows he might fall)


----------



## megan6o6 (Aug 12, 2015)

*Advice?*

Hey!

So I thought I might have some things that you can try to get her to relax. So, my hog-monster (as I affectionately call Louis) is generally very calm, sleepy, snuggle bug- but he can get jumpy at certain noises like sneezing or light switches, or shadows (??) and panic a bit.

To the point!: What helps him relax when he is scared or nervous is to hold him tightly. I know your girl rolls in a ball and huffs etc., but maybe putting her in a cuddle sac and holding her close to your body with both hands around her will make her feel secure and more relaxed.

Also, if you haven't already, try putting a t-shirt that smells like you in her cage where she sleeps. Maybe them after a while she will recognize you more quickly.

Lastly, try bathing her and then cuddling. Louis gets very affectionate in the bath (he knows I'm the only way out, eh?) and afterwards I roll him in a large towel and he sleeps deeply for hourrrrss. Maybe try a warm bath and then swaddle her in a blanket to nap after. This has really helped Louis relax and trust me (aka so he is much calmer and friendlier).

Good luck!!


----------

